

Sweet Twitter Alternative, looking for Alpha testers - bcambel
http://sweet.io

======
ouscux
I'm only curious about how "No embarrassing family posts" are prevented.

------
NonEUCitizen
"Care about privacy?"

BUT:

"No private accounts."

~~~
bcambel
Privacy like tracking you down all around the world, record every action you
take,etc..

------
pastirmaci
Looks promising!

